# My rehearsal with string trio (16.02.22). Feedback is welcome! Thank you.



## Kirill Ponomarev (Aug 16, 2021)

0:00 W.A. Mozart - Piano quartet №1, Andante
1:54 W.A. Mozart - Piano quartet №2, Allegro
4:13 K. Ponomarev - Violin sonata №101221
5:02 K. Ponomarev - String trio №2-150821
6:00 K. Ponomarev - Violin sonata №071021


----------

